# gentoo in USB

## akx

Se io avessi una chiavetta USB da 1 Gb sarebbe possibile usarla per avere un sistema Gentoo minimale al suo interno? In fin dei conti Gentoo RR4 stà in un Cd. E sopratutto se lo compilo per un 686 senza altre strane cose mi creerebbe problemi su pc diversi? Sarebbe una bella soluzione per portarmi Gentoo anche al lavoro

----------

## Kernel78

In linea di massima nulla ti impedisce di farlo ma IMHO è più una cosa a livello didattico che una cosa pratica.

Personalmente non riesco a vedere nemmeno l'utilità della RR4 ma anche io mi diverto a fare un sacco di faticaccia per mettere in piedi cose unicamente a scopo didattico, quindi penso di non aver voce in capitolo.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  non riesco a vedere nemmeno l'utilità della RR4

 

L'utilià del live cd reiser4? ti permette appunto di creare un sistema con reiser4, cosa che non puoi fare col normale livecd, visto che contiene le utility per il 3.6

----------

## akx

Si anche a mio parere GentooRR4 oltre che essere fatto molto bene lo si può usare anche per altre cose oltre che come scopo didattico, l'unico difetto insormontabile è che se lo si usa come Live ( cioè solo da cd per capirci) non ci si può salvare dati al suo interno ne applicazioni mentre su una chiavetta usb si avrebbe anche questa possibilità! Ma la domanda è: è cosa fattibile?

----------

## Kernel78

 *akx wrote:*   

> Si anche a mio parere GentooRR4 oltre che essere fatto molto bene lo si può usare anche per altre cose oltre che come scopo didattico, l'unico difetto insormontabile è che se lo si usa come Live ( cioè solo da cd per capirci) non ci si può salvare dati al suo interno ne applicazioni mentre su una chiavetta usb si avrebbe anche questa possibilità! 

 

Se hai una chiavetta usb e un cd con knoppix puoi tranquillamente salvarti i dati sulla chiavetta.

 *Quote:*   

> Ma la domanda è: è cosa fattibile?

 

Mi riquoto, forse non hai letto bene

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> In linea di massima nulla ti impedisce di farlo ma IMHO è più una cosa a livello didattico che una cosa pratica.

 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    non riesco a vedere nemmeno l'utilità della RR4 
> 
> L'utilià del live cd reiser4? ti permette appunto di creare un sistema con reiser4, cosa che non puoi fare col normale livecd, visto che contiene le utility per il 3.6

 

Questo lo so ma IMHO non è pratico ne utile usare reiserfs4 in quanto lo ritengo ancora troppo instabile.

----------

## akx

non posso esprimermi in merito visto che non ho avuto ancora l-occasione di provare il reiser4 mi affido a chi ne s' piu di me, pero per chi usa sperimentare nuove tecnologie credo che sia un opportunita. Comunque per quanto riguarda una chiavetta USB credo che sarebbe una bella cosa sopratutto per il fatto che si potrebbe aggiungere applicazioni, fino a un certo punto per questioni di spazio, e in piu si potrebbero salvare file, e a me farebbe molto comodo.

----------

## Kernel78

 *akx wrote:*   

> non posso esprimermi in merito visto che non ho avuto ancora l-occasione di provare il reiser4 mi affido a chi ne s' piu di me, pero per chi usa sperimentare nuove tecnologie credo che sia un opportunita. Comunque per quanto riguarda una chiavetta USB credo che sarebbe una bella cosa sopratutto per il fatto che si potrebbe aggiungere applicazioni, fino a un certo punto per questioni di spazio, e in piu si potrebbero salvare file, e a me farebbe molto comodo.

 

Se la ritieni una cosa così comoda falla, non vedo dove sia la difficoltà, segui le istruzioni per l'installazione normale solo che invece che puntare alle partizioni su un hd fai riferimento alla chiavetta. Non riesco nemmeno a vedere dove possa creare qualche perplessità. Le uniche cose sono che i pc un po' vecchi non supportano il boot da usb (il mio vecchio ma fidato p3 ad esempio) e che devi tener conto di tutto l'hw delle macchine su cui vuoi far girare la tua gentoo per compilarla in modo che sia compatibile.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se la ritieni una cosa così comoda falla, non vedo dove sia la difficoltà, segui le istruzioni per l'installazione normale solo che invece che puntare alle partizioni su un hd fai riferimento alla chiavetta

 

non è una cosa così semplice ne immediata come cerchi di farla vedere, infatti dato che il numero di scritture su una penna è limitato molti consigliano di creare una struttura tipo livecd in cui si genera un disco virtuale dove poi vai a montare la root e non utilizzare direttamente la penna come supporto in lettura-scrittura.

----------

## akx

domanda...mi converrebbe compilare il tutto su un'altra macchina e poi in qualche modo trasferire il sistema nella penna usb? E poi esiste una qualche guida che mi spiega come adottare il sistema di gestione di un Live-cd in una chiavetta usb( non sò se si capisce bene ciò che chiedo)?

----------

## Ic3M4n

personalmente non compilerei direttamente sulla penna ma creerei in ogni caso un ambiente in chroot sull'hd, poi il trasferimento del tutto sulla penna credo sia più semplice con un sistema knoppix-like, ovvero con un'initrd ed una immagine di filesystem contenente tutti i file, però onestamente non ho mai creato un livecd, però ce l'ho tra le cose da fare.

credo comunque che tu possa iniziare con la documentazione di questi pacchetti:

```
dev-util/livecd-specs

app-misc/livecd-tools

app-admin/livecd-ng
```

mi spiace solo di non poterti aiutare maggiormente, cmq tienici aggiornati su progressi/difficoltà che io in primis sono interessato alla cosa.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se la ritieni una cosa così comoda falla, non vedo dove sia la difficoltà, segui le istruzioni per l'installazione normale solo che invece che puntare alle partizioni su un hd fai riferimento alla chiavetta 
> 
> non è una cosa così semplice ne immediata come cerchi di farla vedere, infatti dato che il numero di scritture su una penna è limitato molti consigliano di creare una struttura tipo livecd in cui si genera un disco virtuale dove poi vai a montare la root e non utilizzare direttamente la penna come supporto in lettura-scrittura.

 

Non sapevo assolutamente che il numero di scritture su una memory stick usb fosse limitato come per un cd/dvd rw e mi sembra una cavolata, non sono esperto di hw ma il cd/dvd ha un motivo per il limitato numero di riscritture ma la penna non si dovrebbe mica consumare ... sarebbe come dire che in ram ci puoi scrivere solo un determinato numero di volte.

Ma anche se fosse il mio discorso rimane valido, al massimo butti la penna dopo un po' ma è possibile installare gentoo su una penna come su una qualsiasi partizione.

----------

## knefas

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-283591-highlight-chiavetta+usb.html (chiuso perche' duplicato)Last edited by knefas on Sun Jul 24, 2005 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mambro

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  Le uniche cose sono che i pc un po' vecchi non supportano il boot da usb

 

Bè si potrebbe fare un dischetto di avvio con dentro il kernel e poi montare come root la penna usb in fase di boot...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ma anche se fosse il mio discorso rimane valido, al massimo butti la penna dopo un po' ma è possibile installare gentoo su una penna come su una qualsiasi partizione.

 si, su questo non ci piove... [modalità idiota ON] anche perchè altrimenti dubito che possa funzionare ancora [modalità idiota OFF]

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non sapevo assolutamente che il numero di scritture su una memory stick usb fosse limitato

 

non ricordo dove l'ho letto, però mi sembra che sia un numero limitato intorno alle 10.000 volte. forse anche qui nel forum se n'è parlato.

----------

## Kernel78

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    Le uniche cose sono che i pc un po' vecchi non supportano il boot da usb 
> 
> Bè si potrebbe fare un dischetto di avvio con dentro il kernel e poi montare come root la penna usb in fase di boot...

 

Oppure un dischetto con grub  :Wink: 

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non ricordo dove l'ho letto, però mi sembra che sia un numero limitato intorno alle 10.000 volte. forse anche qui nel forum se n'è parlato.

 

Mi sembra abbastanza assurdo ma non essendo un esperto non posso esprimere un giudizio tecnico ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Oppure un dischetto con grub  

 

no, non va bene. ti serve un'initrd che avvii le periferiche del pc, in questo caso le porte usb che non sono supportate direttamente dal bios.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Oppure un dischetto con grub   
> 
> no, non va bene. ti serve un'initrd che avvii le periferiche del pc, in questo caso le porte usb che non sono supportate direttamente dal bios.

 

Cacchio è vero, non avevo valutato correttamente la situazione  :Embarassed: 

----------

## akx

 *knefas wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-283591-highlight-chiavetta+usb.html (chiuso perche' duplicato)

 

non è proprio lo stesso topic nel senso che io chiedo se è poi così difficile creare una gentoo da installare in una chiavetta e se è possibile farlo (per problemi di spazio) in quel topic invece, da quel che ho capito, si cercava una versione già bella e pronta anche non gentoo-base. Comunque se si trova della documentazione che ben venga, qui ad agosto ho un mesetto di ferie, devo trovare qualcosa di apparentemente impossibile da fare.

[modifico] non avevo letto gli altri 2 topic [/modifico]

----------

## francescofavero

Ciao a tutti.

Scusate, non ho mai provato ad installare gentoo su una USB, ma una volta avevo intenzione di farmi un livecd per avere il suporto wireless... bon alla fine ho lasciato stare ma tra le guide per giochicchiare con ste cose ne avevo vista proprio una di come mettere gentoo in una USB. credo che in sto howto lo spazio della chiavetta sia ancora piu ridotto di 1G. anche se vedo difficile mettere Xorg kernel ed un desktop complleto in 1G...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Small_Footprint_Gentoo_on_USB

buona fortuna

Buona serata!

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *francescofavero wrote:*   

> anche se vedo difficile mettere Xorg kernel ed un desktop complleto in 1G... 

 

e tutti i livecd compreso knoppix e derivate secondo te come fanno a starci in un cd?

----------

## francescofavero

Si scusate...

infatti mi sono espresso male...in un Giga ci stanno...però vedo difficile usarlo per installare applicazione ecc... portage ad esempio può arrivare a occupare 1G da solo... ho detto una cavolata prima infatti (poi basterebbe instalare qualcosa come openbox+Rox per avere un Desktop che non occupi spazio memmoria ecc...)...

Sicuramente se si vuole anche compilare in 1G è impossibile...

Prendi xorg ad esempio... quanta roba c'è a fine compilazione in /var/tmp/portage... più o meno 1G...bisognerebbe cambiare le impostaazione nel make.conf per dirgli di non esagerare con lo spazio per la compilazione..ma comunque....

----------

## Ic3M4n

semplicemente ti crei un sistema sull'hd, successivamente ti fai un'immagine e la metti sulla penna. se metti portage in un filesystem compresso ti occupa 20M e credo che uno lo possa utilizzare. x quello che riguarda l'ambiente grafico... mi sembra che knoppix insegni... ci sono 3-4 wm + 1 de openoffice e molte altre applicazioni, ci hanno messo anche kstars e se mettono una cosa del genere vuol dire che non sapevano come riempire i 700M, è vero, il tutto è in un filesystem compresso, però il risultato alla fine lo definirei lodevole. in ogni caso nulla ti vieta di prendere spunto da ciò e fare lo stesso con gentoo.

----------

## xchris

ho fatto un po' di prove con penne USB e ti racconto come e' andata.

La mia era una distro (derivata di gentoo) da mettere su una chiave da 128mb di cui volevo liberi almeno 64 mb per i dati.

Ovviamente non avevo messo X (ma ho visto progetti di 64mb con X!) e tutto filava molto liscio.

Come ti e' stato gia' detto non sempre potrai fare il boot da USB e per questo motivo credo che la soluzione + flessibile sia RR4 + chiave USB per dati e musica.. (perche' no?).

Se vuoi proprio metterla su chiave la domanda e':

preferisci:

1 - un sistema "morto" come quello dei livecd

2 - un sistema "vivo" come quelli standard

Nel primo caso non potendo + installare alcun software (se non in modo contorto...) potrai includere il sistema in un'immagine compressa (come i livecd) e a questo punto non avrai problemi con X e WM vari (knoppix e' un chiaro esempio come RR4)

Nel secondo invece sara' una bella lotta a stare dentro 1 GB.

Opterei per reiser4 per le sue doti di risparmio spazio (sperando che non si spacchi) e adotterei gli N tip che esistono sul forum per risparmiare spazio stando attendo in modo particolare a CFLAGS e USE.

(a compilare poi su RAM ...soprattutto se ne hai un po')

Eventualmente per i casi di impossibilità di boot da USB mi farei un MiniCD da tenere in tasca per effettuare unicamente il boot di sistema (che continuerà sulla chiavetta)

Tempo fa era stato postato un TIP per migrare una gentoo Live 2005 su una chiavetta che funzionava in modo egregio.! (post utilissimi)

Potresti iniziare a provare questa strada utilizzando RR4!

ciao

----------

## randomaze

Ci sarebbe questo articolo che tratta l'argomento... ma non lo ho ancora letto.

----------

## akx

scusate ma per quanto riguarda il portage sarebbe possibile usare quello del mio pc di casa?magari creando una partizione apparte (in questo modo potrei emergere solo in quel pc, ma è meglio di niente) e un'altra domanda, le chiavette usb non si possono partizionare in nessun modo vero?Mi spiego ...se ho una chiavetta da 1024 non la posso partizionare in 800 e 224, personalmente non credo ma chiedo lo stesso e se fosse possibile si potrebbe creare un'ambiente tipo live-cd negli 800 e il resto per memorizzare file, ma credo che sia cosa non fattibile vero?

----------

## Apetrini

Se una sta stretto dentro 1 gb puo comprare la chiavetta da 2 gb. NOn ha un prezzo eccesivamente alto...

Questa cosa del sistema su chiavetta Usb mi tenta un sacco, soprattutto col mio portatile.

L'hard-disk è una componente che "ciuccia" abbastanza energia, usando la chiavetta potrei spegnere l'hard-disk e lavorare sulla chiavetta... chissa quanta autonomia mi da....

----------

## Kernel78

Non sono sicuro che si possa fare su tutte ma mi pare che un mio amico mi parlasse di una che aveva preso e partizionato quindi dovrebbe essere possibile partizionare.

Stavo pensando che se si potesse partzionare uno potrebbe creare delle partizioni da usare con squashfs così da ottenere molto più spazio a disposizione e poter riservarsi una fetta di chiavetta per i propri dati.

P.S. ho appena letto su un catalogo viking di una di queste chiavette dove viene specificato che ha 100000 cicli di scrittura  :Shocked:  questo significa che le chiavette hanno veramente un numero massimo di scritture possibili ma se così fosse non capisco perchè non lo scrivono su tutte ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

uppo questo thread per dirvi che oggi mi sono comperato una pen-drive da 4 gighini  :Very Happy: 

adesso inizio con le sperimentazioni... cmq "solo" 140 per chi fosse interessato.

----------

## lopio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> uppo questo thread per dirvi che oggi mi sono comperato una pen-drive da 4 gighini 
> 
> adesso inizio con le sperimentazioni... cmq "solo" 140 per chi fosse interessato.

 

come passa il tempo per me 70 euro mi valsero un 32 mb un paio di anni fa  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lopio wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   uppo questo thread per dirvi che oggi mi sono comperato una pen-drive da 4 gighini 
> 
> adesso inizio con le sperimentazioni... cmq "solo" 140 per chi fosse interessato. 
> 
> come passa il tempo per me 70 euro mi valsero un 32 mb un paio di anni fa 

 

Sono esistite chiavi da 32 mb  :Shocked:  ??? Ho sempre pensato che il minimo fosse di 128 ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sono esistite chiavi da 32 mb  ??? Ho sempre pensato che il minimo fosse di 128 ...

 

Esistevano anche da 16... forse anche da 8 ma sinceramente quelle non me le ricordo.

----------

